# I am AV-less



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, here's how it happened.

I had Avast. Then a week or two back it started telling me I needed a new version. I tried numerous times to download the new version, but the file was too big for my dialup and kept timing out.

So I went to the AVAST website to see if I could get a download exec into my download manager which would allow me to resume the download if I lost my connection.

I did find a link, I put it in my download manager, and it said it would be resumable. But it was taking a couple days to get it. Then all of a sudden, it would NOT resume, so all that downloading was for nothing.

At this point, I figured I would try a different AV, hopefully which I could put in my download manager, and WOULD be resumable.

I went to AVG and first I downloaded the installer, which was only 4MB. I launched that, and it said it could not install until I uninstalled Avast, so I did. Then the AVG installer was downloading too many files and I timed out. There was no option to pause the download or anything, which made it hopeless.

So I went to the AVG site again and put the link for the full version (135MB), into my download manager. It took 2 days to get it, but I did get it!

But now, every time I try to install it, it gets almost fully installed, and then I get a fatal error:

*Error code: 0xC0070643
Error message: Fatal error during installation
Additional message: MSI Engine failed to install the product
Context: @MFAProduct Installation*

What now? I did try rebooting after disabling as many startup programs as I dared.

I tried to get AVAST back using system restore, but no matter how far I went back, my system failed to restore (It went through the motions, but then failed to restore. It kept telling me to try a different restore point).

I have no idea what to do. I CANNOT have any AV CD's shipped to me (I know you can get that option for free AV's). I have NO money at all.

I have no clue what to do at this point. I'm afraid to go surfing around the net looking for answers, as my pc is very vulnerable right now.

Does anyone have any suggestions at all?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions at all?


Sure. PM your mailing address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I would uninstall any new apps you may have put on your computer.

I had a new version of Microsoft Office block my system restore and make it so I couldn't listen to the radio on the web. Why?...who knows. But removing it cured the problem.

Then I would try system restore again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Prickle said:


> I would uninstall any new apps you may have put on your computer.
> 
> I had a new version of Microsoft Office block my system restore and make it so I couldn't listen to the radio on the web. Why?...who knows. But removing it cured the problem.
> 
> Then I would try system restore again.


I don't have any new apps. I haven't installed anything in a long time. :shrug:


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried system restore in safe mode?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Prickle said:


> Have you tried system restore in safe mode?


I didnt think of that. I'll try. F8 key, right?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Ladycat:

If you are still having trouble, I have a couple of ideas that do not involve a system restore....let me know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, system restore in safe mode did NOT work! Same deal- it went through all the motions, but then the restore failed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Kari said:


> Ladycat:
> 
> If you are still having trouble, I have a couple of ideas that do not involve a system restore....let me know.


Please, need help, what ideas?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is that the install is corrupted. Download this very small sized MS utility named "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility". (Look for the green "Download Locations" in the top middle of the page.

Install the program then click on the start menu and should see an entry for it. Launch the program and you will see a dialog box similar to below. Locate and highlight the AVAST line (if present) then click on remove. Once done, close the program and run the AVAST install again. 

If the same or similar message appears during install, then I would hazard to guess that the download is corrupt and you should then take Nevada up on his offer of a free CD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Kari said:


> Install the program then click on the start menu and should see an entry for it. Launch the program and you will see a dialog box similar to below. Locate and highlight the AVAST line (if present) then click on remove. Once done, close the program and run the AVAST install again.


Actually, it's AVAST I removed, and I was trying to install AVG. But I installed the utility and there is no line for AVG. 

Durn! I wonder if a registry cleaner would do any good?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Actually, it's AVAST I removed, and I was trying to install AVG. But I installed the utility and there is no line for AVG.
> 
> Durn! I wonder if a registry cleaner would do any good?


Avast/AVG...I always get them mixed up. :shocked:

I still think you should take Nevada up on his kind offer as my thinking is that the problem is with a corrupt download.

Others here may have some more ideas?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, that's a 'software doesn't like some other software package' error.

Being as you had Avast, I'd go here and download and use their uninstall utility.

Then I'd go to this thread on AVG's free forum to use their uninstall and reinstall instructions (which essentially consists of an uninstall utility, plus manual deletion of some folders) and see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Kari said:


> Avast/AVG...I always get them mixed up. :shocked:


I get them mixed up, too. I don't know why.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't ever get 'em mixed up, but then again I've been using AVG and Avast when most people thought they were worthless 3rd-rate antivirus programs.

I was also told CCleaner, Cleanup!, MSE and other programs weren't worth a darn.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Kung said:


> I don't ever get 'em mixed up, but then again I've been using AVG and Avast when most people thought they were worthless 3rd-rate antivirus programs.


95% of the time I use LT anti-virus....figure that one out. :stirpot:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Largo Tech? I've heard of it; but in all honesty, MSE and/or Symantec Endpoint Protection have worked well for me; so I usually recommend them or AVG/Avast! for other end users who don't want to pay much. Can't get to the site though. What do you think of it?


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

haven't used a AV in years.  but then i don't do windows.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Kung said:


> Largo Tech? I've heard of it; but in all honesty, MSE and/or Symantec Endpoint Protection have worked well for me; so I usually recommend them or AVG/Avast! for other end users who don't want to pay much. Can't get to the site though. What do you think of it?


LT = Linus Torvald = Linux!

To answer your question. I prefer MSE, Symantec Endpoint is good...just stay away from their consumer focused "security suites". Trend Micro is also good. 

Surprisingly, very few people/clients I know use AV or Avast, perhaps that is due to the fact I mostly work with business oriented clients who usually have IT people who tend to use enterprise versions of anti-virus products.

That said, keeping a Windows based pc up to date with security patches and using updated browsers such as Google Chrome and Firefox instead of IE will alleviate many issues. The same can be said for staying away from the software I call the 3-eyed beast AKA Adobe Reader...There are much more lighter and more secure Adobe readers out there such as Foxit PDF-Xchange etc.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Kari said:


> LT = Linus Torvald = Linux!
> 
> To answer your question. I prefer MSE, Symantec Endpoint is good...just stay away from their consumer focused "security suites". Trend Micro is also good.
> 
> ...


I am using fedora myself, and have migrated a friend off of windoze to fedora too but its taking a while to teach her how to use it and work with it. She's done well. Now she finds its hard to navigate in windows since she's been using a shell to do things lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Kung said:


> If I am not mistaken, that's a 'software doesn't like some other software package' error.
> 
> Being as you had Avast, I'd go here and download and use their uninstall utility.
> 
> Then I'd go to this thread on AVG's free forum to use their uninstall and reinstall instructions (which essentially consists of an uninstall utility, plus manual deletion of some folders) and see if that helps.


Did all that and still have the same error when I try to install.  So I will wait on mail from Nevada (the guy AND the state LOL).

In the meantime:


I will check my email on the web instead of downloading to outlook express.


I will not log in to facebook or twitter. Or much of anywhere else, for that matter.


I will not be surfing around the internet.


I will be annoyed by the windows popup saying it can't detect my AV.


Since I can't do much online, I'll watch lots of movies.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Kari said:


> LT = Linus Torvald = Linux!
> 
> To answer your question. I prefer MSE, Symantec Endpoint is good...just stay away from their consumer focused "security suites". Trend Micro is also good.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree with you 100%. Running Ubuntu 10.04 right now; fairly stable so I'm happy with it.

I also like Kapersky; it's getting a bit big but it's got high ratings.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

and if you were on a Mac, the fact that you were "AV-less" would mean almost nothing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

WindowOrMirror said:


> and if you were on a Mac, the fact that you were "AV-less" would mean almost nothing!


PC's are a dime a dozen, which is how I'm able to have one.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

lol, you've got me there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

THANK YOU NEVADA!!!! :rock:

I got the AV installed with no problem at all. I updated it, since it was a couple weeks old. 

Then I ran a full system scan. I was worried since I didn't have any protection for a few days, but it didn't find anything serious.

I'm back in business!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

ladycat said:


> PC's are a dime a dozen, which is how I'm able to have one.


Well, my Mac's 4 years old; it's never had any

- virus infestations
- spyware infestations
- hardware problems

Nor have I needed to run anything on it.

Yeah, Macs are more expensive. No argument on that. However, I've been through a cost analysis on them before as compared to a Windows machine (not including Linux because, with the exception of Ubuntu on a Dell, you're pretty much on your own for tech support), and in the end the long-term costs are actually lower on a Mac. Don't have to pay for antivirus protection, the warranty is lower-cost if you DO want one, the software included with a Mac that's free is much higher quality (and generally easier to use), etc.

I'm sure there are those who will disagree, but this isn't just my opinion; it's the opinion of many I've worked with and for who've used them. Most who say "Linux is just fine" are at least somewhat technically adept and can troubleshoot a computer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> THANK YOU NEVADA!!!!


He's a nice guy when you can keep him from talking about Bush 
LOL


----------

